# Aluminum Tree Stand



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi everyone

Here is my thread about my aluminum tree stand. And yes it is based off a Lone Wolf Alpha's dimensions. As of right now it is still in build mode, and I will update this as I go along. 

Here is the platform and seat:





























On the money side I have $135 invested. $75 on material, $40 on parts from LW, and $20 on straps and hardware.

The staps I bought come 4 to a pack. So I'm goin to make one into an accessory belt using some "S" style carabiners. And I all show this to y'all as well when I get the carabiners.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good so far. I like that it has a big seat. Some stands are just o small for my butt


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Yeah thanks. The seat is about 14x9.5.


----------



## B.Hunter (May 4, 2009)

Looks good. Keep us updated as you build.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Only suggestion I would make is to move the cable attachment clips closer to the front of the stand to support that amount of material sticking out unsupported. Otherwise the stand looks solid!!!! Keep posting pictures, looks goooooooood.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

looks good man, look forward to more pics


----------



## TURBO DOG (Jun 25, 2013)

DONT MOVE YOUR CABLE ATTACHMENT POINTS OUT FARTHER, the closer to the tree, the more "pinch" you'll get. And you know as well as I do. More pinch is better! Maybe add some teeth to the part that touches the tree? I can punch out some 1/8" 6061 T6 pieces for you really cheep if you want.


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

What cost 40$ from LW?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Offset bracket, versa buttons, and cables.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey guys here's an update on the stand. 

It's operational and has a little more to do to be field ready. Here's some pics:















What is left is obviously paint, injecting foam in the tubing to quite it, and find a cushion and shoulder straps.


----------



## concepthomes1 (Jul 2, 2012)

Let me know if you need some cushion material. I sell and convert all kinds of foam on daily basis and can send you some as needed. No $$$ needed.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

This is a very nice project. If you cannot find anyone to stitch a cover for the seat give the dimensions including the thickness.


----------



## ndbwhunter (Sep 10, 2012)

Make sure you put some type of grip tape on the platform. That aluminum will be awfully slippery with wet boots.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

ndbwhunter said:


> Make sure you put some type of grip tape on the platform. That aluminum will be awfully slippery with wet boots.


Yeah I goin to rhino line it. They have it in rattle can form at O'Reillys and Ill just use it on the top half of the platform. Trying not to add weight. 

I did find one flaw in it though. The seat post isn't strong enough to support the seats leveler bolt. It started to to push in the tubing but I came up with solution for it already.


----------



## Caseys95m3 (Oct 24, 2013)

Where are you at weight wise at this point?


----------



## Whitetailhntr (May 1, 2013)

Might be a silly question but why not just buy the LW stand and eliminate the hassle?


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Whitetailhntr said:


> Might be a silly question but why not just buy the LW stand and eliminate the hassle?


Some people like to build 5h1t!


----------



## Rockram (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks great instead of paint, polish! Oh sorry trucker side coming out. :wink: For traction on the deck would some small strips of expanded alum. work?


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

nice work I have built a couple, also good craftsmanship bro,, sometimes just pride killing a deer out of a stand you made with your own two hands


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 23, 2012)

Caseys95m3 said:


> Where are you at weight wise at this point?


right now its right at 15lbs


----------



## Veni Vidi Vici (Jan 23, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> What is left is obviously paint, injecting foam in the tubing to quite it, and find a cushion and shoulder straps.


If your budget allows it, go with a black hardcoat anodize instead of paint. Try getting quotes for a Mil spec 8625 Type III anodize process. The stuff is VERY tough and scratch resistant.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice stand!


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

Id linex that thing


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

that looks awesome man way to go keep us posted


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

that is pretty sweet, good job man.


----------



## Richard932 (Jul 6, 2010)

tag for later.


----------



## redneck-archery (Jan 8, 2014)

I'd tack expanded alum. in the floor. I put it in my climbers. I didn't like the floor designs, felt like when I would turn my foot would roll down in between the pieces in the floor. as for the seat , I have some rubber / foam material that I build some of my own targets out of. they told me it was reject shoe soul material. it is not a hard rubber & it is 100% waterproof. you don't need a cover or anything. it is around 2" thick. stand looks awesome. wish I new how to weld alum. nothing like building it yourself either.


----------



## Drop Tine 10 (Sep 25, 2011)

I think I have to agree with that.



RatherBArchery said:


> Only suggestion I would make is to move the cable attachment clips closer to the front of the stand to support that amount of material sticking out unsupported. Otherwise the stand looks solid!!!! Keep posting pictures, looks goooooooood.


----------



## maximus4444 (May 27, 2011)

Big_Tom said:


> Hey guys here's an update on the stand.
> 
> It's operational and has a little more to do to be field ready. Here's some pics:
> View attachment 1827225
> ...


Looks pretty awesome. I'm working on building my own Lone Wolf inspired climbing sticks. This is definitely getting me thinking!


----------



## higdeezy45b (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow! Great work! Looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Very nicely done!


----------



## CJ'sCJ (Nov 27, 2013)

Instead of paint, you should look into those spray on truck bed liners, or some type of spray on undercoating. that would also take care of any traction issues.


----------



## gad (May 8, 2006)

Nice, what about soldering it ? How did you solder it ? (soldering machine type....)


----------



## ryansando45 (Aug 23, 2016)

Curious what total weight ended up being... love the idea!


----------

